
Androids will behave more like iPhones or Vice-versa? - shekhardesigner
I read an article on nytimes.com (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nyti.ms&#x2F;2WcPHtr) that claims newer  iOs 13 and Android Q will speed up old and new smartphones.<p>How true is that? Have you guys seen any significant proofs and changes?
======
dvhh
Such claim is usually quite difficult to verify for old android as getting
update after two years on an android phone is quite a rarity.

